# Prime Lending Library



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Is it just me, or are most of the books in the Lending Library not that great?  I was really excited for this feature when I got my Fire but more and more I'm having a hard time picking a book to read becasue the selection isn't that great?  Maybe it's just me.

Also, wouldn't it be nice if when you returned a lending library book you could check another out instead of waiting until the next month?


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> Is it just me, or are most of the books in the Lending Library not that great? I was really excited for this feature when I got my Fire but more and more I'm having a hard time picking a book to read becasue the selection isn't that great? Maybe it's just me.
> 
> IMO there seem to be a lot more high quality non fiction books in the lending library than fiction ones
> 
> Also, wouldn't it be nice if when you returned a lending library book you could check another out instead of waiting until the next month?


 but then would you ever buy a book?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> Is it just me, or are most of the books in the Lending Library not that great? I was really excited for this feature when I got my Fire but more and more I'm having a hard time picking a book to read becasue the selection isn't that great? Maybe it's just me.
> 
> Also, wouldn't it be nice if when you returned a lending library book you could check another out instead of waiting until the next month?


Unfortunately, most of the major publishers won't allow their books to be in the program. However, I find quite a few good books. I'll browse through the offerings and add books to a "wish list" that I've set up just for Prime Lending. Then, when it comes time to borrow, I browse to the Wish List on my Kindle.

Since Amazon is in the business of selling, I think providing a borrow a month is a pretty good deal. It lets me read books I probably would not have bought otherwise.

Betsy


----------



## khimmy_002 (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice topic


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since Amazon is in the business of selling, I think providing a borrow a month is a pretty good deal. It lets me read books I probably would not have bought otherwise.
> 
> Betsy


Same here.

And, honestly, a few I've borrowed. . . .well, let's just say the good news was I hadn't spent any actual money on them. The bad news, of course, was that I 'wasted' a borrow. . .but that's better than wasting money. The worst borrow I ever read was priced at $6.99.  I was _really_ glad I hadn't paid that! 

On the other hand, of course. . . . .many of my borrows have also been really good reads. In a couple of cases they've been 'first of a series' books and it's very likely I'll go on to actually spend money on the next ones.

Ann


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I read the Hunger Games books via Prime lending - wouldn't have bought them, so I've found some books. Jake Lassiter series is my current set.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm very happy with Prime, but mostly for the free shipping!  I "thought" when I bought my fire that the lending library was going to be a huge draw, since on the website show these awesome books in their advertisement (Hunger Games, etc).  I agree, that Amazon is in the business of selling, but it's not like you are getting the lending library for free, right? Well I guess one month of it....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been a member of Prime since it was first offered...for the shipping, as you say.  With the Fire, Prime gives you free shipping for all those great Fire accessories  , access to Prime Instant Video, which I think is a great bennie, and one free read a month.  Since I always pick books that are more than I really want pay (a la Ann), the free books, by themselves, pretty much pay for Prime.  But that's my take; as they say, your mileage may vary.  

Betsy


----------



## lionelsnod (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have a Fire, do I understand you correctly, you get 1 free borrow per month if you own a Fire?  Or is it an intro offer?  Just curious, I'm still learning about Kindle (I have a Touch). Thanks


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

No, it's one free borrow from the Lending Library if you have Amazon Prime.  You can get it too on the Touch.  I do love my Fire, though!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lionelsnod said:


> I don't have a Fire, do I understand you correctly, you get 1 free borrow per month if you own a Fire? Or is it an intro offer? Just curious, I'm still learning about Kindle (I have a Touch). Thanks


As wavesprite said, if you are a member of Amazon Prime and you have an actual Kindle device of any type, you may borrow one book per calendar month. You have to return the last book before you borrow another, and you may keep the current book indefinitely, if you wish. The book must be borrowed from the Kindle device, but, once borrowed, is in your archives to put on any of the other registered devices.

Betsy

_Edited to fix


Spoiler



brain fart


. --Betsy_


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The book must be borrowed from the Kindle device, but, once borrowed, is in your archives to put on any of the other registered devices or apps.
> 
> Betsy


I have the choice to send Prime Lending borrowed books to Kindle devices from MYK, but not to send to apps (iPhones, iPads, or Android). And I don't see my current "borrow" in my Kindle for Mac Archives.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The book must be borrowed from the Kindle device, but, once borrowed, is in your archives to put on any of the other registered devices or apps.


That's not quite right; the book will not appear in the archives of any apps. You have to read it on an actual Kindle device.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoops!  I can't imagine what I was thinking....    Fixed!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I usually check the Philadelphia Free library for a book I want to read. If it's not there I then check to see if I can borrow it from Amazon. Works out great!


----------



## lionelsnod (Mar 13, 2012)

Got it!  Thanks everyone.  Still trying to figure out my Kindle.  I think I understand Prime also.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since Amazon is in the business of selling, I think providing a borrow a month is a pretty good deal. It lets me read books I probably would not have bought otherwise.


Exactly. I've read some marvelous books from the lending library.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm reading a "prime" book right now called Hidden 

I'm enjoying it well enough that I'll very likely read the second in the series as well (Chilled) and I'll probably actually fork over the $2.99 to buy it out right rather than getting it free through Prime.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I did at some point kind of run out of a wishlist for prime lending. Mostly because a lot of the books that I was interested in actually became free at some point, so I don't need to borrow them now. So I now am going to plow my way through Amazons publishing arms, especially Montlake Romance.  . 

They have a few series started on it and like Ann, if I like one well enough, I'd rather just buy the next in the series and use my prime on another series start.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I love Amazon Prime, not just for the lending but the free two day shipping (which alone as more than paid for my membership) and the videos (which my kids love). 

I haven't had an issue finding a book every month to borrow. I too, have found some great firsts in series that lead me to buy the others in the series. I don't know what genre of books you read but there are a ton out there, indie and non indie. 

What do you like to read? Maybe I can help you find something?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm reading a "prime" book right now called Hidden
> 
> I'm enjoying it well enough that I'll very likely read the second in the series as well (Chilled) and I'll probably actually fork over the $2.99 to buy it out right rather than getting it free through Prime.


I think I might be picking this one for my august book. I am still reading my July pick. I am always weeks behind and usually have only a couple of days to spare to pick the current month. . But this looks interesting and I haven't found anything else yet. I have a lot of books in my wish list from Montlake, but most of them aren't out yet. So I think I will be covered starting in like November when those come up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MLPMom said:


> I love Amazon Prime, not just for the lending but the free two day shipping (which alone as more than paid for my membership) and the videos (which my kids love).
> 
> I haven't had an issue finding a book every month to borrow. I too, have found some great firsts in series that lead me to buy the others in the series. I don't know what genre of books you read but there are a ton out there, indie and non indie.
> 
> What do you like to read? Maybe I can help you find something?


I think the problem is that Atunah has read everything in Prime that she's remotely interested in.  She reads a LOT. 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah, I think you'll like _Hidden_. It's part murder mystery. Part serial killer thriller. And part semi steamy romance. Well written and definitely worth reading. I was a bit worried it would be too much of a mash-up and wouldn't hold up to any genre, but it totally worked.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks Ann, that does sound interesting. Heck the price is low enough to buy it and pick something else for Prime. The choices are endless it seems.  

Its a good time to be a reader.  

I was thinking, do we have a thread already somewhere with just prime lending books we read and are planning to read? I may have to look around in the book corner if there is. Might be nice to see what others are reading and help to add more to the prime wish list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think we have such a thread, Atunah.  

Some of us keep a 'prime' wish list on Amazon. . . the thing is sometimes a book can go off Prime -- I've had a couple that I was going to try and had wishlisted but when I went to pick one this month they weren't available to borrow any more. 

I do note when I post in the 'So what are you reading' thread if a book was my monthly KOLL pick.  And I know when Betsy posts the Daily Deal book she notes whether it's in KOLL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

i think a KOLL thread would be a good idea.  People could recommend KOLL books they've read.  We could post a frequent caveat that books that were once KOLL may not be...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, you are right, I didn't think of the books that go off prime. Would be too confusing I guess. I'll check the "what are you reading thread".


----------



## Michelle1984 (Aug 21, 2012)

how much does it cost for the lending library?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michelle1984 said:


> how much does it cost for the lending library?


How long is a piece of string? 

I think it depends on what you mean by cost. Prime membership costs $79. If you consider the only real reason for that is to borrow a book once a month -- the Kindle Owners Lending Library -- that's pretty expensive. It makes each book cost, effectively, something like $6.50. And these are, in large part, books that only _sell_ for $2 to $4.

But, for me Prime membership is primarily valuable as it allows me to not pay extra for shipping anything I order from Amazon. Well, almost anything -- some things are not eligible for Prime shipping, usually because they're only sold _through_ Amazon and not _by_ Amazon. For instance, I just ordered a set of new pans -- that could have cost a lot to ship, or I would have had to wait. Instead, I got 2 day shipping for no extra charge. If I'd wanted them in 1 day, I could have paid $4 to make that happen.

Prime membership also gives you access to a huge number of tv shows and movies -- some people have completely canceled other video rental services because everything they want is on Amazon at no extra charge as a prime member.

So I -- and many of us -- have Prime for the shipping benefits and the books and videos are icing on the cake.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

While I understand that some of the KOLL books that people would recommend might not be available anymore, I also think it would be a useful thread.  I find it tough to pick out a book from the list each month and would love to have other KB users' input on them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lindnet said:


> While I understand that some of the KOLL books that people would recommend might not be available anymore, I also think it would be a useful thread. I find it tough to pick out a book from the list each month and would love to have other KB users' input on them.


I agree!

We could start one in the Book Corner, which would be the appropriate place....

Betsy


----------

